# All Slavic languages: A mother feeds a baby by her breast



## Russianer

All slavic: "A mother feeds a baby by her breast".
In our Russian language the phrase is: 
"Мама кормит малыша грудью".

How to say the phrase in all others Slavic languages?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*Slovenian:*

"Mati doji (svojega) dojenčka/otroka."

*dojiti* = to breastfeed


----------



## Azori

*Slovak:*

Matka kojí/dojčí svoje dieťa/dojča.


----------



## WannaBeMe

*Serbo-Croatian*:

Majka/Mati doji (svoju) bebu/djetešce/odojče.

Мајка/Мати доји (своју) бебу/детешце/одојче.


----------



## texpert

Russianer said:


> All slavic: "A mother feeds a baby by her breast".
> In our Russian language the phrase is:
> "Мама кормит малыша грудью".
> 
> How to say the phrase in all others Slavic languages?


 
CZ: *Matka kojí své dítě. *

Please note that so far all responders had one word for кормит грудью in their respective languages: kojit, dojiti. 

Also, let me welcome another false friend here _dojiti = milking_ (a cow) in CZ, while _dojiti otroka_ sounds also perfectly Czech: _milking a slave, _that is_. _


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

texpert said:


> CZ: *Matka kojí své dítě. *
> 
> Please note that so far all responders had one word for кормит грудью in their respective languages: kojit, dojiti.
> 
> Also, let me welcome another false friend here _dojiti = milking_ (a cow) in CZ, while _dojiti otroka_ sounds also perfectly Czech: _milking a slave, _that is_. _



That's a hilarious false friend! The Slovenian verb for "to milk" is* molsti*.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Russianer said:


> All slavic: "A mother feeds a baby by her breast".
> In our Russian language the phrase is:
> "Мама кормит малыша грудью".
> 
> How to say the phrase in all others Slavic languages?


 
In Bulgarian, it is: *Майка кърми дете*.

Note that there is a meaning shift in Bulgarian:

English: The mother *protects *her child.
Old Bulgarian or Russian: *Мати хранитъ дѣтя.*
Modern Bulgarian: *Майката си пази детето.*

English: The mother *feeds* her baby.
Old Bulgarian or Russian: *Мати кръмитъ дѣтя.*
Modern Bulgarian: *Майката си храни детето.*

English: The mother feeds her baby by her breast.
Russian (& Old Bulgarian): *Мать кормит малыша грудью.*
Modern Bulgarian: *Майката си кърми детето.*


----------



## echo chamber

Russianer said:


> All slavic: "A mother feeds a baby by her breast".
> In our Russian language the phrase is:
> "Мама кормит малыша грудью".
> 
> How to say the phrase in all others Slavic languages?



In Macedonian: 
*Мајката го дои бебето* (Majkata go doi bebeto). => The mother breastfeeds the baby.

*Мајката го храни бебето преку градата.* (Majkata go hrani bebeto preku gradata). => A mother feeds a baby by her breast.

[I must admit that I see a difference between "A mother feeds a baby by her breast" (=>you explain to somebody the _way_ a mother feeds a baby. (-How does she feed them? -By her breast.) ) and "A mother breastfeeds a baby" (=>You just present the fact that there is a mother breastfeeding a baby). In Macedonian _"doi"_ = breastfeed, but _"hrani"_ = feed. I say this because I see some have written only the first translation, and I feel Russianer's original sentence is different. Or perhaps it is just how _I _think  ]


----------

